# Partner Visa 820 - Initial Assessment



## lleung (Mar 6, 2018)

Hi Guys,

I submitted my 820 Partner Visa in Aug 2017 and yesterday I received an email asking for further document - police check from my home country. 

I am just wondering if I should provide/update other documents ( e.g. nature of couple's household, evidence of couple living together etc)...

I am confused if the additional document request means they have finished assessing my application and the police check is the only thing they require or they require the police check to kick start the assessment process...

If police check is the only thing they request, does that mean that they are happy with my application so far?

Please help!


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

Just submit what they requested. No need to complicate things by uploading things they don't want to see. If they wanted it, they would have asked for it.


----------



## GDayAus (Mar 26, 2017)

We were asked for police check/health assessment, we went out and got them within a few days, uploaded them, and then 2 business days after we uploaded we were approved for the 820.


----------



## patricerafferty (Aug 29, 2017)

GDayAus said:


> We were asked for police check/health assessment, we went out and got them within a few days, uploaded them, and then 2 business days after we uploaded we were approved for the 820.


How did you receive the police clearance and medical results back within a few days?


----------



## GDayAus (Mar 26, 2017)

patricerafferty said:


> How did you receive the police clearance and medical results back within a few days?


Partner did Health Assessment at BUPA next day after immigration requested us - made an appointment thru their online website with the HAP ID #. They uploaded info to Immi and we saw it in our account 2 days later. And AFP mailed our police checks the next day. Already had foreign police check. AFP Police Check and Health Assessment in our Immi Account total of 4 days after Immigration requested this information. Then 2 days after everything was uploaded, we received our 820 approval grant


----------



## patricerafferty (Aug 29, 2017)

GDayAus said:


> Partner did Health Assessment at BUPA next day after immigration requested us - made an appointment thru their online website with the HAP ID #. They uploaded info to Immi and we saw it in our account 2 days later. And AFP mailed our police checks the next day. Already had foreign police check. AFP Police Check and Health Assessment in our Immi Account total of 4 days after Immigration requested this information. Then 2 days after everything was uploaded, we received our 820 approval grant


Oh ok I am still waiting for my partners police clearance after applying 10 days ago. I'm confused as to why my application status has now changed to 'Initial Assesment' even though I have not yet uploaded the further requested documents?


----------



## HRose313 (Jan 16, 2017)

GDayAus said:


> Partner did Health Assessment at BUPA next day after immigration requested us - made an appointment thru their online website with the HAP ID #. They uploaded info to Immi and we saw it in our account 2 days later. And AFP mailed our police checks the next day. Already had foreign police check. AFP Police Check and Health Assessment in our Immi Account total of 4 days after Immigration requested this information. Then 2 days after everything was uploaded, we received our 820 approval grant


Wow! That's crazy and lucky for the both of you. When I did my health check it was a very long process. Had to make an appointment online, and then when I finished that process it told me to call to confirm details. I then had to call to make an appointment exactly one week from the day of the intended appointment at 8am on a specific day ha ha



patricerafferty said:


> Oh ok I am still waiting for my partners police clearance after applying 10 days ago. I'm confused as to why my application status has now changed to 'Initial Assesment' even though I have not yet uploaded the further requested documents?


The Statuses of applications have changed somewhat. "Initial Assessment" has been added as a point in the process which means that an initial review has been completed of your application (ie a CO has looked at it and requested info). Once you upload the info, your status will most likely change to "Further Assessment" which is a new way of saying "Assessment in Progress". This means your application has moved on two a second review. However, it's impossible to say how long this process will take.


----------



## desai2985 (Mar 13, 2018)

lleung said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I submitted my 820 Partner Visa in Aug 2017 and yesterday I received an email asking for further document - police check from my home country.
> 
> ...


Hi Lleung,

congratulations for 820 visa. i have similar situation, immi ask me for Overseas PCC and Health check. my PCC will take roughly 8weeks.

i have question, i can submit the receipt for PCC and after that should i click and submit all informatiomn provided eventhough we are still waiting for PCC. or should i click after receiving PCC which takes about 8 weeks

this is 1st time i am using this forum. Anyone please help

Thanks 
A


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

desai2985 said:


> Hi Lleung,
> 
> congratulations for 820 visa. i have similar situation, immi ask me for Overseas PCC and Health check. my PCC will take roughly 8weeks.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't click it until the actual police check is uploaded.


----------



## desai2985 (Mar 13, 2018)

Skybluebrewer said:


> I wouldn't click it until the actual police check is uploaded.


hi,

thank you for your prompt response, actually CO has requested all the documents within 28 calendar days and my PCC will take roughly 8 weeks. 
in this case do i have to inform the CO regarding this situation,

thank you 
A


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

desai2985 said:


> hi,
> 
> thank you for your prompt response, actually CO has requested all the documents within 28 calendar days and my PCC will take roughly 8 weeks.
> in this case do i have to inform the CO regarding this situation,
> ...


Clearly. But you do so by uploading proof to your immi account. They can still access that. So in regards to the question about clicking the "information provided" button, I would not do that until the actual information requested (i.e., police check) was provided.

But click it or don't, doesn't make a difference anyway as the CO won't continue to process the application until everything is provided.


----------



## desai2985 (Mar 13, 2018)

Hi, 

thank you for your reply and update, when ever i tried to inform the something to case officer i receive auto reply, what should i do with this 28 days time frame. they clearly says i have to submit all the documents withing 28 days. 

thank you 
A


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

desai2985 said:


> Hi,
> 
> thank you for your reply and update, when ever i tried to inform the something to case officer i receive auto reply, what should i do with this 28 days time frame. they clearly says i have to submit all the documents withing 28 days.
> 
> ...


Again, upload the proof that you've begun the process of acquiring the police checks to your immi account.

It is not uncommon and COs know that police checks are not always able to be acquired within the 28 days, but they need to know that you've made an attempt to do so and an idea of when you will have them. So you'd upload a letter to immi account saying you've applied to so and so for the requested check on such and such date, and the current wait times as listed by that agency are such and such weeks. Then attach a receipt or whatever proof you have of having started the process of acquiring the police check.

In the US, FBI checks were taking upwards of four or five months at one point. Those people given 28 days didn't have their visa rejected. They just did as above and then uploaded the clearances when they got them.

Like I said, it's not uncommon and very simple to handle. Upload proof within 28 days of applying for the checks, then upload the checks whenever you actually get them.


----------



## desai2985 (Mar 13, 2018)

Hi, 

thank a lot for your help. this does help me with my queries n confusion. 

Regards, 
A


----------

